# torrent speed



## aal-ok (May 3, 2013)

Is there any way to increase my utorent 3.3 speed without changing the ISP my current speed is 60-70 kbps and sometimes 200-210 kbps


----------



## Desmond (May 3, 2013)

There is nothing much that you can do since the speed mainly depends upon the seed to peer ratio, number of seeders, etc.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2013)

u can refer the tweaks & tricks available online which might improve the speed....changing the version of utorrent may also help coz some people claim that a particular version is stable & fast for them


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 3, 2013)

Do a google search on " how to increase utorrent speed " or " how to speed up utorrent " there are many videos, try them. They increased mine.

Shiva


----------



## Neuron (May 3, 2013)

The only tweak think i can think of is to forward a port for your torrent client .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 3, 2013)

Neuron said:


> The only tweak think i can think of is to forward a port for your torrent client .


And keep changing the port frequently to prevent ISP from throttling down P2P data speed.


----------



## max_snyper (May 3, 2013)

First off all.....all the tricks you try on increasing the speed of torrents will not work more than the plan speed you have been alloted by your ISP.
In India, all isp block LLU's (local loop unbundling)so you will not get speed more than you Broadband bandwidth as compared through out the world....some or all International ISP's allow LLU.
Find the correct settings according to your plan speed and you will get around 75~90% of your plan speed.....some case even more or less depends on allowed bandwidth.
Look out for seed/peer ratio...Their equation is as important as the file you are downloading...I assume you are downloading legit files....!


----------



## Neuron (May 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> And keep changing the port frequently to prevent ISP from throttling down P2P data speed.



Changing the port will not help. He will have to enable forced protocol encryption in case his ISP does throttling.


----------



## meetdilip (May 4, 2013)

Whatever tweaks you do, you won't getting nothing more than the maximum speed of ISP.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 4, 2013)

meetdilip said:


> Whatever tweaks you do, you won't getting nothing more than the maximum speed of ISP.



Exactly...can't increase more than ISP alloted speed


----------



## aal-ok (May 4, 2013)

oooooooooooooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkk i will try all of them tommorrow and tell


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

You can try to maximise your download speed of utorrent. If not already done, set your Upload speed to 1 KB/s from Options-->>Preferences-->>Bandwidth. Do this if you don't want to seed.



Neuron said:


> The only tweak think i can think of is to forward a port for your torrent client .


Can you give a link which explains this concept of port forwarding? Does port forwarding really increase your speed? I get more speed in IDM than in utorrent. What technology does IDM use or am I in some myth?


----------



## Neuron (May 4, 2013)

theterminator said:


> You can try to maximise your download speed of utorrent. If not already done, set your Upload speed to 1 KB/s from Options-->>Preferences-->>Bandwidth. Do this if you don't want to seed.



No. Never do this. This will only reduce your download speed.


> Can you give a link which explains this concept of port forwarding? Does port forwarding really increase your speed? I get more speed in IDM than in utorrent. What technology does IDM use or am I in some myth?


 
Search online. There are good guides out there. 

Torrents are based on p2p technology which usually uses TCP protocol and sometimes UDP to transmit data from one peer to another. Torrent clients don't use a standard port number for communication. They use random ports mostly. The torrent client will not be listening for data packets across all of these ports. As a result the client will fail to recieve the data packets from certain peers. But when you forward your ports properly the router will direct all of the specified TCP packets to the port you assigned.
Stuff you download with IDM usually use HTTP protocol whose port is common and fixed. So no port forwarding is required.


----------



## theterminator (May 4, 2013)

Neuron said:


> No. Never do this. This will only reduce your download speed.
> 
> 
> Search online. There are good guides out there.
> ...



Thanks a lot for p2p explanation... 
how does decreasing upload speed reduce download speed? we're given ,say , 512 kbps download & 128 kbps upload speeds by ISP.... does that mean i can download @512 & upload @128 at the same time? that is , total bandwidth flowing = 512+128~750kbps ?? or is it maximum 512kbps (upload @128 + download@256) ??


----------



## Neuron (May 4, 2013)

theterminator said:


> Thanks a lot for p2p explanation...
> how does decreasing upload speed reduce download speed? we're given ,say , 512 kbps download & 128 kbps upload speeds by ISP.... does that mean i can download @512 & upload @128 at the same time? that is , total bandwidth flowing = 512+128~750kbps ?? or is it maximum 512kbps (upload @128 + download@256) ??



Download and upload rates are independent. If your plan offers 512kbps download rate and 128kbps upload rate, you will get 512kbps download rate regardless of the amount of data you are currently uploading. 
Torrent clients prefer connecting to other clients with better upload to download ratio. Suppose there is one seed(one who has the complete file) and 2 peers(who are currently downloading the file) in which one of them is you. Suppose you have completed about 50% of the file and the other peer has only just started. If you limit your upload rate the other person will only have the seed as the source. So the bandwidth of the source will be split among you and the other peer, lowering the download rate of both of you. But if you don't limit your upload rate, the other peer can download the 50% you have from you while you download the rest of the 50% from the seed at full speed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 4, 2013)

^^a small correction.when you download something there is also a related upload in the form of acknowledgement packets which tell the ip from which you are downloading that data was received successfully.this is why you will never get max download & upload speed simultaneously for your connection.ideally your total max upload rate should be ~75% of your max connection upload speed to get max download connection speed.on my 2mbps bsnl connection i get 220KBps download & ~36KBps upload when downloading using download manager & uploading using utorrent(no download) simultaneously.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2013)

Guys..if u have any doubts on utorrent then read this thread "utorrent question" it covers all queries regarding utorrent

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/138149-utorrent-question.html


----------



## flyingcow (May 6, 2013)

This one is obvious but if you havent tried it-

1.Right click on the torrent
2.Select Bandwidth allocation
3.Set to high


----------



## meetdilip (May 6, 2013)

theterminator said:


> You can try to maximise your download speed of utorrent. If not already done, set your Upload speed to 1 KB/s from Options-->>Preferences-->>Bandwidth. Do this if you don't want to seed.
> 
> 
> Can you give a link which explains this concept of port forwarding? Does port forwarding really increase your speed? I get more speed in IDM than in utorrent. What technology does IDM use or am I in some myth?



Port forwarding just puts a hole in firewall for utorrent to access the internet. IDM and utorrent are different concept. IDM downloads files stored in a server where as utorrent get it from seeders. Looks good seed to peer ratio. Try private trackers.



theterminator said:


> Thanks a lot for p2p explanation...
> how does decreasing upload speed reduce download speed? we're given ,say , 512 kbps download & 128 kbps upload speeds by ISP.... does that mean i can download @512 & upload @128 at the same time? that is , total bandwidth flowing = 512+128~750kbps ?? or is it maximum 512kbps (upload @128 + download@256) ??



Thay are like different lanes of road, won't affect each other. You simutaneously upload and download at maximum speed.


----------



## topgear (May 7, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> This one is obvious but if you havent tried it-
> 
> 1.Right click on the torrent
> 2.Select Bandwidth allocation
> 3.Set to high



only useful you you are downloading two or more files at the same time.


----------



## meetdilip (May 7, 2013)

It is bad, it will affect your browsing.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2013)

can't say for sure .. previously when I used Xp and ut 2.1 and set high priority or torrents with lots of seeders the browing was really slow .. same was true with win 7 but ever since I started using win 8 the issue has been greatly fixed. So win 8 has better bandwidth management IMO


----------



## theterminator (May 8, 2013)

@OP: download torrents which have better number of seeders, else you will get slow speeds no matter how fast your connection is


----------



## asingh (May 8, 2013)

If you are reaching your maxed out ISP throughput, nothing more can be done about it. If you are getting less speeds then it can be factored to: ports, throttling, seeds.


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2013)

theterminator said:


> @OP: download torrents which have better number of seeders, else you will get slow speeds no matter how fast your connection is



like discussed before it also depends on the peers and sometime I can get max speed on torrents which have only 8-10 seeders but a very few peers.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> like discussed before it also depends on the peers and sometime I can get max speed on torrents which have only 8-10 seeders but a very few peers.



hmm.. and sometime I get 2-3 KBPS though the torrent having 1000+ seeders peers.  

Anyway to block /ignore seeders peers which have low upload speed?


----------



## Allu Azad (May 9, 2013)

@OP you can use torrent to direct download feature offered by certain websites . There are paid and free services . These sites acts like an online cloud storage for the torrents you want to download and you can down it from them as you normally download files from internet . You can also use download managers like IDM or FDM with these services .



Spoiler



PM me to know the site addresses . I don't know whether sharing that kind of site addresses is allowed here .


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> hmm.. and sometime I get 2-3 KBPS though the torrent having 1000+ seeders peers.
> 
> Anyway to block /ignore seeders peers which have low upload speed?



no there;s no way to do this ( at-least in utorrent ) but sometime I've to restart a torrent download ( with enough seeders ) at-least two times to get proper speed ,, don't know if it's a issue with the utorrent  version ( 3.2 ) I'm using or not.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 10, 2013)

i prefer bittorrent. i gave me better speeds over utorrent. utorrent gave me 200-300kbps. bittorrent gives 900-1000kbps.

Shiva


----------



## rst (May 10, 2013)

really
I didn't consider such things
I use utorrent 3.1.3
i will check bittorrent too


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> i prefer bittorrent. i gave me better speeds over utorrent. utorrent gave me 200-300kbps. bittorrent gives 900-1000kbps.
> 
> Shiva



with same torrent ? but such difference may not be always possible .. anyway I think you have a very good net connection.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> with same torrent ? but such difference may not be always possible .. anyway I think you have a very good net connection.



Yes, with same torrent. I have an 8mbps net connection.

Shiva


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2013)

cool  Thanks for the info.


----------



## meetdilip (May 12, 2013)

I get highest possible speed on utorrent itself.


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2013)

same here and before I used to use Azureus only but ever since it changed to Vuze stopped using it. Tried Bitorrent and Bitcomet and several other torrent clients ( Deluge, FrostWire ) but still utorrent is the best.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 13, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> i prefer bittorrent. i gave me better speeds over utorrent. utorrent gave me 200-300kbps. bittorrent gives 900-1000kbps.
> 
> Shiva


I've heard that bittorrent fake speeds...


----------



## meetdilip (May 13, 2013)

Heard same about DAP too.


----------



## ratul (May 13, 2013)

Neuron said:


> Download and upload rates are independent. If your plan offers 512kbps download rate and 128kbps upload rate, you will get 512kbps download rate regardless of the amount of data you are currently uploading.



While downloading torrents, if i limit upload speed, then simultaneously i can upload different things on different web apps, like videos on youtube, but if i am downloading with idm, which is eating no upload bandwidth, then uploading videos takes ages unless i limit the download speed in idm or pause the download. can anyone explain this???


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2013)

IDM uses around 5-6 KB/s upload speed while downloading and while downmloading upload works fine .. just checked with downloading a software and simultaneously uploading to imageshack but the download speed on IDM did get halved when doing so.


----------



## ratul (May 14, 2013)

topgear said:


> IDM uses around 5-6 KB/s upload speed while downloading and while downmloading upload works fine .. just checked with downloading a software and simultaneously uploading to imageshack but the download speed on IDM did get halved when doing so.



what settings you use with IDM?? coz in my case, while uploading, IDM still downloads with full bandwidth, and the same video which used to show 15 mins to upload shows 150 min. remaining, being stuck @ 1% for a long time... 



Spoiler



*Same Video:*
*Without IDM: *
*i.imgur.com/e8bjC44.jpg
*With IDM: *
*i.imgur.com/RsCSEPT.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 14, 2013)

i gave an explanation about relation between upload & download speed in my previous post in this thread so see it.there is something called aggressive downloading & i am assuming that IDM on your system is doing that(more the no. of connections/parts more aggressive will be downloading) which results in severe delay of acknowledgement packets for your upload(which needs to be downloaded to your pc) resulting in poor upload speed.


----------



## ratul (May 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i gave an explanation about relation between upload & download speed in my previous post in this thread so see it.there is something called aggressive downloading & i am assuming that IDM on your system is doing that(more the no. of connections/parts more aggressive will be downloading) which results in severe delay of acknowledgement packets for your upload(which needs to be downloaded to your pc) resulting in poor upload speed.



yeah, even i think the same, IDM is like taking the every last juice of the bandwidth left for downloading, which does'nt even leave some bandwidth for acknowledgement packages, evil IDM..


----------



## duke123 (May 14, 2013)

Best is to use services like zbigz.com,bytebx.com etc


----------



## meetdilip (May 15, 2013)

IDM allows you to limit bandwidth to a particular value.


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2013)

ratul said:


> what settings you use with IDM?? coz in my case, while uploading, IDM still downloads with full bandwidth, and the same video which used to show 15 mins to upload shows 150 min. remaining, being stuck @ 1% for a long time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IDM ( yes, I paid for this app and upgraded nearly after 4 years ) with default settings out of the box  anyway, a slight correction I was downloading a torrent as well at that time so it took some of the download and upload speed both but as there's was very little number of seeders the torrent speed was not so good .. around 25KB/s may be .

Now I've seen such bandwidth hog situation with XP and a little with win 7 but win 8's bandwidth management is simple awesome.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2013)

@ratul: u can also try IDA which is I'm using and its excellent


----------



## ratul (May 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> IDM ( yes, I paid for this app and upgraded nearly after 4 years ) with default settings out of the box  anyway, a slight correction I was downloading a torrent as well at that time so it took some of the download and upload speed both but as there's was very little number of seeders the torrent speed was not so good .. around 25KB/s may be .
> 
> Now I've seen such bandwidth hog situation with XP and a little with win 7 but win 8's bandwidth management is simple awesome.



and i have win8 too.. 



Zangetsu said:


> @ratul: u can also try IDA which is I'm using and its excellent



ok, lemme try it...


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> @ratul: u can also try *IDA* which is I'm using and its excellent



what's IDA ??


----------



## ramakanta (May 16, 2013)

what  does it means  *4 (11)* in *Seeds* column and *7 (23)*   in *Peers* column . please help me with details ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 16, 2013)

^ it means that 4 out of 11 known seeders are currently connected. Same for peers?

^ it means that 4 out of 11 known seeders are currently connected. Same for peers?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2013)

topgear said:


> what's IDA ??



*I*nternet *D*ownload *A*ccelerator


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2013)

got it


----------



## ramakanta (May 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ it means that 4 out of 11 known seeders are currently connected. Same for peers?
> 
> ^ it means that 4 out of 11 known seeders are currently connected. Same for peers?



Are 11 are register users  or both (register and unregister) ????


----------



## Zangetsu (May 22, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> Are 11 are register users  or both (register and unregister) ????



registered where?

4(11): 11 seeders are seeding the torrent file (using utorrent,azureus etc) and 4 are seeding your file.but this is random and keeps changing...like 3(11),7(11)..etc


----------



## Nanducob (May 22, 2013)

I use the torrent client Tixati.I get max speeds from my connection.


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2013)

Tixati looks awesome but still I wonder why utorrent is so tiny in size compared to other torrent clients and like cars I think weight reduction speeds up things


----------



## aal-ok (Jun 6, 2013)

bittorrent is good too and vuze is also a good client


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> Tixati looks awesome but still I wonder why utorrent is so tiny in size compared to other torrent clients and like cars I think weight reduction speeds up things



yeah its big compared to mu torrent.Another disadvantage of tixati is that there is no pause function,only start stop.
I have also tried Deluge which is also a decent client.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2013)

I updated to utorrent 3.3 and found that some files are giving slow speed 10Kbps...where as other torrent files are giving full speed.
even though the seeders are more than 200...some seeders don't set upload limit to MAX...damn..can read the users comment "please seeed etc"


----------

